# WC Moba frontosa breeders



## Scooby915 (Oct 28, 2021)

My WC group


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice looking group, did you buy them as juvies or adults?


----------



## Scooby915 (Oct 28, 2021)

I bought as adults as a group


----------



## KitumbaKing (Sep 22, 2018)

Beautiful fish. What is your M/F ratio? How large is your tank? How is it decorated? Have you had success breeding them? What do you feed your Fronts? Reason I ask is that I have had some recent success in breeding my two groups of Kitumba, but always interested on how others set-up their colonies.


----------



## Scooby915 (Oct 28, 2021)

I have 2 males 8 females they are in a 500 gallon aquarium. The females have all held but I was unable to catch them up due to the size of aquarium and the amount of holey rock in the tank. I feed pellets, flake, and krill once a week. I took out about 200lbs of holey rock to make it easier to catch up the females when holding. The tank decorations now consist of 100lbs of holey rock and a few pieces of 3 inch pvc sections.


----------



## KitumbaKing (Sep 22, 2018)

What a monster aquarium, good for you. I have fake universal rocks and terra cotta flower pots in both of my breeding setups. They are light and don't take up a lot of water volume. I'm working with one 180 gallon and one 125 gallon aquarium: 2m/5f and 1m/4f. I usually get 3-4 batches of fry a year between both groups. Awesome fish with little agression and drama.


----------



## Scooby915 (Oct 28, 2021)

Yes they are great fish to keep I’ve been keeping fronts since the early 2000’s. My first group of mobas I had in a 240 gallon and they produced a ton of fry, the WC groups now aren’t as prolific breeders as the older ones that were imported in early 2004-2005.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Nice fish I'd say. In 18 years of African cichlids I have had frontosas half of that time; often wild caught. Spawning was often a challenge for me. Good luck!


----------



## Scooby915 (Oct 28, 2021)

Yes it’s always been a challenge with Zaire’s probably why they are still pricey!!


----------

